# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi Trung Thu ở đâu? - Di choi Trung Thu o dau?

## hangnt

Tết Trung thu đi đâu chơi là câu hỏi của nhiều gia đình và bạn trẻ khi Trung Thu đến. Trung thu 2014 này có những điểm đến nào đáng lưu ý? Phố cổ, công viên Hồ Tây, Sân vận động Mỹ Đình, Bảo tàng dân tộc học, các trung tâm thương mại lớn là những địa điểm đi chơi trung thu ở Hà Nội lý tưởng dành cho các bé. Phú Mỹ Hưng, khu đèn lồng quận 5, công viên Đầm Sen, Suối Tiên, Cầu Thủ Thiêm…là những địa điểm vui chơi trung thu ở Sài Gòn.

Rằm Tháng Tám hay còn được gọi là Tết trung thu, Tết trông trăng mà trong suy nghĩ ngây thơ của những đứa trẻ đó là giấc mơ kỳ diệu, huyền ảo với những đêm rước đèn ông sao, những đêm chờ trăng phá cỗ, được thưởng thức những chiếc bánh nướng, bánh dẻo thơm ngon. Dưới đây là những gợi ý mà Didau.Org đã tổng hợp lại để bạn tham khảo.

*Địa điểm đón trung thu tại Hà Nội*

*1. Phố Cổ*

Nhắc đến địa điểm vui chơi trung thu tại Hà Nội thì chắc hẳn điểm đến mà ai cũng biết đó chính là Phố cổ Hà Nội. Đây là địa điểm nổi tiếng gắn liền với Hà Nội . Cứ vào dịp trung tuần tháng 8 âm lịch, dọc theo các con phố cổ của Hà Nội lại rực rỡ màu sắc của các món đồ Trung thu. Tại các khu vực chính như chợ Đồng Xuân, tuyến phố đi bộ Hàng Đào sẽ liên tục diễn ra các lễ hội dân gian truyền thống. Đặc biệt, phố Hàng Mã luôn là một trong những địa điểm mua sắm, chụp ảnh hot nhất mùa Trung thu.


*2. Sân vận động Mỹ Đình*

Khác với những tụ điểm vui chơi sôi động ở trung tâm thành phố, khoảng trống trước sân vận động Mỹ Đình là nơi người dân thủ đô có thể tìm thấy sự bình yên, nhẹ nhõm như trở về tuổi thơ với thú vui thả diều. 9g tối, khoảng trời Mỹ Đình ngập tràn những sắc diều sặc sỡ: đỏ, vàng, đen, xanh nõn chuối... Tung tăng trên bầu trời là những con diều hình bướm sải cánh rộng cho đến những hình thù ngộ nghĩnh như cả đàn voi, cá chép, bạch tuộc, siêu nhân... Nhiều con diều còn được gắn thêm đèn nhấp nháy trông rất vui mắt.





> *Sân vận Động Quốc gia Mỹ Đình*
> 
> Địa chỉ: Lê Đức Thọ, Mỹ Đình, Từ Liêm


*3. Công viên Hồ Tây*

Nếu các bạn đến Công viên Hồ Tây trong những ngày này, chắc hẳn các bạn sẽ cảm nhận được không khí Trung thu đang rất rộn ràng ở nơi đây.

Hiện tại Công viên Hồ Tây đang khẩn trương chuẩn bị các chương trình nghệ thuật đặc sắc để phục vụ du khách (đặc biệt là các du khách nhí) dịp Trung thu năm nay. 





> *Công viên Hồ Tây*
> 
> Địa chỉ: 614 Lạc Long Quân, quận Tây Hồ, Hà Nội.


*4. Bảo Tàng dân tộc Học*


Vào mỗi dịp trung thu hàng năm, bảo tàng dân tộc học lại tổ chức nhiều hoạt động sôi nổi, giúp các em hiểu biết thêm về tết trung thu truyền thống. Đến đây các em nhỏ sẽ được tham gia vào những trò chơi dân gian thú vị như làm đèn kéo quân, nặn hoa quả bằng đất, cách bầy mâm ngũ quả, làm đèn ông sao, đi khà keo,...




> *Bảo Tàng dân tộc Học*
> 
> Địa chỉ: Nguyễn Văn Huyên, Nghĩa Đô, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội


*5. Các trung tâm thương mại*

Hiện nay các trung tâm thương mại ở Hà Nội khá nhiều đây chính là những lựa chọn rất tốt cho gia đình đem trẻ nhỏ đến đây ngày rằm tháng riêng. Một số trung tâm thương mại hiện nay đã trang trí rất đẹp với những đèn lồng đỏ như  Vincom, Royal City, Times City, Tràng Tiền Plaza mới đây nhất là trung tâm thương mại Lotte mới khai trương. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ có khoảng thời gian vui chơi rất vui vẻ cùng con nhỏ và chụp được những bức hình kỷ niệm tuyệt đẹp khi tới đây.





> *Vincom Bà Triệu*
> Địa chỉ: 191 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội, Việt Nam.
> 
> *VinCom Long Biên*
> Địa chỉ: Vinhomes Riverside, Long Biên, Hà Nội
> 
> *Royal City*
> Địa chỉ: 72A Nguyễn Trãi, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
> 
> ...

----------


## hangnt

*Địa điểm đón trung thu tại Sài Gòn*

*1. 3 chương trình vui chơi tại Hoàng Yến*

Các bé thiếu nhi có cơ hội tham gia cuộc thi ăn bánh nhanh, nặn bánh và tạo hình tò he dịp Trung thu tại nhà hàng Hoàng Yến.

Dịp Tết trung thu, chỉ cần nhìn các em bé vui chơi với đủ thể loại lồng đèn, màu sắc, kỳ lân, ca múa nhạc cũng đủ khiến bao người rộn ràng và vui sướng. Nhà nhà, người người hay từng quốc gia châu Á đều chọn cho mình một cách đón trung thu mới mẻ, khác lạ mà vẫn vẹn nguyên sự ấm cúng và ý nghĩa. 

Hoàng Yến mang đến mùa Trung Thu năm nay bằng những hoạt động vui chơi bổ ích, nhẹ nhàng nhưng không kém phần thử thách và sôi động, qua 3 chương trình:



Chương trình "Ăn nhanh hơn, quà to hơn" dành cho khách từ 10 tuổi trở lên.
*Ăn nhanh hơn, quà to hơn*

Đây là một chương trình vui chơi mùa trung thu thú vị dành cho mọi công dân Việt Nam từ 10 tuổi trở lên.

Những giải thưởng và phần quà hấp dẫn đang chờ đón các bạn phía trước. Nhanh tay đăng ký cho bạn bè, gia đình và người thân cùng tham dự.

Cơ cấu giải thưởng:

- Đội về nhất: 4 phiếu quà tặng buffet tối thứ 7, chủ nhật tại nhà hàng Hoàng Yến.
- Đội về nhì: 4 phiếu quà tặng buffet tối từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6.
- Các đội tham gia đều được tặng voucher 100.000 đồng từ Hoàng Yến Hotpot và một phần quà dễ thương khác từ chương trình.
- Vé xem phim BHD sẽ là quà tặng thú vị dành cho 2 cá nhân xuất sắc nhất.

Địa điểm tham gia chính thức:

Hoàng Yến Vietnamese Cuisine: Hồ Bán Nguyệt, Phú Mỹ Hưng, quận 7, TP HCM.
Điện thoại: (08) 2210 2304.

*Thợ bánh tài ba*

Trung thu vui nhộn, xôm tụ với chương trình "Thợ bánh tài ba" là chương trình giúp các bé trổ tài "nặn bánh và ăn bánh". Chỉ đơn giản thực hiện các bước sau:

- Đăng ký tham gia (tin nhắn thoại/gọi trực tiếp hotline: 0934 086 638).
- Đến và tham gia nặn bánh.
- Cuối cùng là ăn bánh.

Cùng thông báo đến gia đình, bạn bè và dắt theo các bé để trổ tài và trải nghiệm. Địa điểm tham gia chính thức: Hoàng Yến Buffet Premier - Icon 68, lầu 3, tòa nhà Bitexco - số 2 Hải Triều, quận 1, TP HCM. Điện thoại: (08) 6684 2392 - 6684 2393. Website: http://premierbuffet.com.vn/

*Tạo hình tò he*

Chương trình sẽ dành tặng các em bé của gia đình những tạo hình tò he dễ thương và đón một mùa trung thu ý nghĩa cùng Hoàng Yến. Bạn chỉ cần dành chút thời gian ghé qua Hoàng Yến, ngắm nhìn nghệ nhân biểu diễn: chỉ với một cái bàn, một cái ghế, và bột nếp đủ màu sắc, họ sẽ tặng cho bé bất kỳ tạo hình độc đáo theo yêu cầu.

Ba địa điểm sẽ diễn ra chương trình:

- Buffet Vincom: B3-27 tầng B3, tòa nhà Vincom Center B, 72 Lê Thánh Tôn, quận 1, TPHCM.
- Buffet Premier, Icon 68, lầu 03, tòa nhà Bitexco - số 2 Hải Triều, quận 1, TPHCM.
- Hoàng Yến Vietnamese Cuisine : Hồ Bán Nguyệt, Phú Mỹ Hưng, quận 7, TPHCM.

*2. Phú Mỹ Hưng Q.7*

Phú Mỹ Hưng nằm bên cạnh hồ Bán Nguyệt có lâu đài TajmaSago tuyệt đẹp được mô phỏng xây dựng như thánh đường Tajma nổi tiếng tại Ấn Độ.

Phú Mỹ Hưng có có khu công viên cây xanh cạnh bờ sông vô cùng mát mẻ và yên tĩnh. Bên cạnh hồ Bán Nguyệt còn có khu vui chơi rất sôi động dành cho trẻ em.

Nơi đây có phong cảnh lãng mạn rất phù hợp với các đôi tình nhân cũng như phù hợp với các cháu thiếu nhi.



Lâu đài TajmaSago - điểm đi chơi Trung Thu thú vị tại Sài Gòn
*3. Khu đèn lồng Q.5*

Phố lồng đèn ở khu vực đường Trần Hưng Đạo – Lương Nhữ Học, Quận 5, TP HCM. “Thiên đường” lồng đèn ở Sài Gòn vào mùa trung thu cũng là khu phố người Hoa sinh sống. Tới đây để thấy trong cuộc sống hiện đại, chính người Trung quốc làm ra những chiếc lồng đèn điện đèn chớp lóa với tiếng nhạc ồn ào náo nhiệt nhưng vô cảm, thì cũng có một bộ phận người Hoa khác làm ra thật nhiều sản phẩm thủ công bằng giấy. 


*4. Công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen và Suối Tiên*


Vào dịp trung thu năm nay, công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen và Suối Tiên có tổ chức rất nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn dành cho các em thiếu nhi. Đến đây các em sẽ được tha gia nhiều trò chơi dân gian thú vị, rèn luyện sự nhanh nhẹn và trí thông minh. Ngoài ra, mỗi trò chơi đều có phần quà dành cho người chiến thắng.

Địa chỉ: 03 Hòa Bình, Quận 11, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

*5. Cầu Thủ Thiêm*

Nằm trên đường Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh nối giữa Q.1 và Q.2. Vì không quá cách xa thành phố, phần đường dành cho khách bộ hành khá rộng, cầu là điểm ngắm trăng lý tưởng cho những bạn ở khu vực quanh đó.


*6. Thả hoa đăng*

Công viên Lê Thị Riêng, cầu Công Lý, Đầm Sen…là những địa điểm thả hoa đăng của các bạn trẻ vào dịp trung thu. Những chiếc đên hoa đăng mang theo ánh nến lung linh như cầu mong cho một trung thu an lành, vui vẻ.


*7. Khu du lịch Bình Quới 1*

Khu du lịch Bình Quới 1 tổ chức chương trình buffet “Khẩn Hoang Nam Bộ” mừng Trung thu từ 17h đến 20h, với các hoạt động: tặng lồng đèn trung thu, phá cỗ – rước đèn với chị Hằng và chú Cuội, các trò chơi dân gian có quà và lô tô xổ số trúng thưởng. Các bé dưới 3 tuổi được vào cổng miễn phí. Đây là nơi lý tưởng ngắm trăng thưởng ngoạn không khí trung thu không quá ồn ào náo nhiệt

----------


## Bảo Huyền

Có bạn nào muốn đi Phố Lồng Đèn quận 5 ko nhỉ ?

----------

